
My tough love for C++ - ahmedahamid
https://medium.com/@hazemu/my-tough-love-for-c-e2c703684e28#.5ijkc1ix3
======
Chris2048
The complexity of non-trivial software goes beyond what a regular person can
model in their head.

You can break things up into "modules" of functionality. Mental models are
themselves abstractions. But eventually, some part of a large enough system
becomes so complex that even the abstractions of those indivisible components
become too complex.

This is becoming a greater problem as computers, and networks become more
powerful, fast and pervasive. Complexity management is the new game, _not_
efficiency.

~~~
ahmedahamid
I cannot agree more. The thing is: you cannot manage complexity while you're
overwhelmed with minute details that currently govern the world of native
development.

